# shocks/struts to compliment h&r's?



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

I would like to get h&rs what goes well with them?


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

If you are dropping the car use KYB AGXs. They are adjustable plus they can handle the drop. Do not use OEM shocks.


----------



## ReVerm (Jan 13, 2003)

Don't use GR2's either. Despite what many people may tell you, they aren't valved or built to resemble AGX's at setting 1, so it won't handle the increased rates without accelerated wear. With stiffer springs, they don't even feel similar either.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

*Wich car????*

It's important to tell us wich car 'cause shock travel are very different in a B13 than a B15 or others.

I've got H&R springs with tokico's, the better shocks available here (Mexico City) when I got these, but due to the small shock travel it bumps a lot with any mayor back load.

Order at http://www.motivational.net Koni bumpstops & rear shock mounts, I'll do next time I went to USA.


----------



## angryface (Oct 14, 2003)

manuelga said:


> It's important to tell us wich car 'cause shock travel are very different in a B13 than a B15 or others.
> 
> I've got H&R springs with tokico's, the better shocks available here (Mexico City) when I got these, but due to the small shock travel it bumps a lot with any mayor back load.
> 
> Order at http://www.motivational.net Koni bumpstops & rear shock mounts, I'll do next time I went to USA.




Sorry its a 94 xe sentra. I wasnt planning on using stock shocks/struts


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

angryface said:


> Sorry its a 94 xe sentra. I wasnt planning on using stock shocks/struts


I think zeno's option is the best 4 your car.


----------

